# Wtf ?!?



## Neilio9119 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi I'm new, been lurking for a few months, I'm an uber driver , live and mostly drive is east bay California and SF , but I'm from LA so I drive there too sometimes .

So I've received a few passive -aggressive emails from uber stating, I received a complaint , cigarette smell in car, happened one time , and I got these whiny yet oddly very threatening emails , ominous in tone and demanding in spirit ...

Whatever , I corresponded with a rep, said your fine no problem.

Than I got another complaint ; poor city knowledge , well for a two week period a month ago the uber app was placing riders location in the middle 680 freeway, or another time for two nights in a row , when I was in alameda , the app kept trying to give me a rider in Novato (10-15 miles away , across a very long bridge.) it's in a different county ....

Next, I pick up this asshole at Oakland airport, it took me two tries to find him , truth be told I'd never been to Oakland airport before , he was silent the entire ride to SF, next day I get an email saying that my account is suspended, because rider complained about a DENT IN MY PASSENGER DOOR, I had to take pics , send them to some broad, and they made my account active again.

I took kinda a break from uber , I mean these "riders " can say whatever they want. And I have no recourse . With all aggressive threats to be "fired" I wanted to lie low for awhile . I did.

Currently out of 115 trips 84 rated , 68 5star
Rating at beginning of last week 4.6. As of today it's 4.63

This morning I get an email from uber ; they have decided to terminate my account , for low rating? It went up .3 with ten rides over the past week .

So I reply demand that I be made fully aware of every complaint , since I'm being terminated , doesn't matter anymore .

I get and email back saying " we appreciate you concern , yada yada yada"

I threaten legal action , etc...

I get another reply,

"

"I completely understand the concern about ratings.

If you ever feel that you were rated unfairly, while it can be frustrating, it will not have significant impact on your overall rating or account standing.

Your rating is the mathematical average of your last *500* rated trips. Cancelled trips or trips that were not rated by riders have no effect. As a result of this being the average of so many trips, a single or even a few bad ratings will not have a major impact on your rating, especially as you continue to complete trips.

It's also a two way street. Allowing partners to rate each riders also ensures all members of our community meet a high standard.

Please let us know if you have any other concerns. We'll be happy to help!

Best,
Mar 25, 01:54 " I wrote ...;

"My ratings have gone up .3 in less than a week , that's someone yr getting rid of? Wow that is short sighted , and as I have argued many times with you guys there was a two week period when yr maps and navigation was awful apparently that counts against me too, if you are really terminating I demand to every bad review I got..."

Mar 25, 01:50 I wrote ....;

"Since it's over you might as well be completely transparent about what I did wrong. I think this is a giant mistake on yr part and i will consider some form of legal reprise . According to your own data that you shared with me I had only two complaints , furthermore , my rating had gone up . 2 in the last , which is significant even with a small sample size . Also I was sent a nasty message this morning, and when I questioned its relavence I was told it's an old claim, not to worry.

You guys have made a big mistake . And just out of spite unless you offer me solid proof or reconsider , I will gleefully go your competitor and gleefully make the
Money that you'll never see . Bad move guys."

Mar 25, 00:48

Hi ,

Thanks for reaching out.

Uber's two-way rating system is an integral part of ensuring a high-quality experience for both riders and drivers on the Uber platform. We encourage all users to rate the experience at the end of a trip, and we regularly review both ratings to maintain a safe and respectful environment in cities all over the globe.

Upon a recent review of your account, we've discovered ratings that were consistently lower than area standards. As a result, we regret to inform you we will be ending our partnership with you effective immediately. It was not a swift decision as we value each and every driver who chooses to use Uber, however, in an effort to ensure the platform remains an attractive option for riders and drivers, our team had to make this difficult decision.

If you have any questions or concerns, you may communicate with us by responding to this email. Your final payment will occur within the next week.

We wish you the best of luck in your next endeavor and thank you for your time spent as a driver-partner.

If you need to return an Uber phone, please fill out this form, where you can download and print out a complimentary return label. (If you're having trouble downloading the label, be sure to disable your pop-up blocker.)

After you place the label on a small box or padded envelope with the phone, you can either drop the package in a mailbox or at the post office or schedule a USPS pickup at the end of the end of the form.

Please don't hesitate to reach out if you have any other questions or concerns. We're here to help.

Have a great day.
Best ,

Redacted...

_*> Quality Course 
> Characteristics of Five Star Partners 
> 
> There are a few things that many 5-star partners do to provide consistently positive rider experiences:
> Pick up riders at their exact address and on the correct side of the street
> Know their way around the areas they drive
> Ask riders if they have a preferred route to their destination
> Drive smoothly and follow traffic laws carefully to make riders feel safe
> Treat all riders with friendliness, patience, and respect"*_

So just ask for help if I need any? My app and account still work!!!

Wtf ?

Btw , I've had the greatest riders, I've gotten many $20 tips , again I've never asked for nor expected any, women have given me their phone number, without me asking, I've had some amazing, great and funny conversations with my riders, out of 115 , 5? Maybe have been jerks.

Also the bold above " characteristics of 5 star drivers..,? Drivel...
I did exactly all that before i ever read that "advice ".... That's common sense , what a weird passive aggressive vindictive company.

Send me emails that my acceptance rate was only 90% one week , BECAUSE THEIR NAV AND APP WERE SO JACKED IN THE BAY AREA THAT WEEK THAT I HAD TO REINSTALL THE APP!!! and it was still jacked for another week after that.

My other bone to pick , is using the uber nav( I hate Google maps and waze both are too busy interface wise , while I'm driving. 
But how many people have followed the uber nav apps driving line, only at the very last second it changes its mind and totally chooses another way, and I look like the jackass. I use iPhone 6 64 gig everything up to date , 95% of the time I have a solid 4g lte signal ....

AAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!


----------



## Neilio9119 (Mar 25, 2016)

And another thing , this company refused to accept my 43 year old sister as driver, a women with a masters degree, because she had a dui over 12 years ago!!!!

They were kind enough to effectively say that if she begged really good , and obtained 3 references , some recovery info, an eye of newt, 7 swans a singing , and a purple horseshoe they may reconsider .

Who the **** are these people ? Who do they think they are ?!?!


----------



## Neilio9119 (Mar 25, 2016)

In route on my first rider of the day no banishment yet...so weird


----------



## Neilio9119 (Mar 25, 2016)

So I just did a ride, no problem , so I'm confused


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 10, 2016)

Shhhhh, they're watching you!


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

Neilio9119 said:


> Hi I'm new, been lurking for a few months, I'm an uber driver , live and mostly drive is east bay California and SF , but I'm from LA so I drive there too sometimes .
> 
> So I've received a few passive -aggressive emails from uber stating, I received a complaint , cigarette smell in car, happened one time , and I got these whiny yet oddly very threatening emails , ominous in tone and demanding in spirit ...
> 
> ...


Are they offering you to take a class for reactivation?


----------



## Neilio9119 (Mar 25, 2016)

At this point what's to lose besides easy extra money?

No, my account was never deactivated , in fact I just got an email from some guy, saying my account is good , without any further explanation , though of course i replied back asking for an explanation


----------



## Wally1954 (Mar 9, 2016)

I think the rating system sucks ....


----------



## Neilio9119 (Mar 25, 2016)

It's draconian and arbitrary . I mean three seperate people in one week , could destroy a persons whole average . For no reason other than to be dicks . 

That's half the problem ...

The other half is uber , and how they choose to use that information , and in the way that it's a draconian ominous passive -aggression in the form of emails arbitrarily doled out just because . The tone of those emails is either "we don't give a **** either way because we will never even know you, mixed with three shots of pointed condescending bony finger waving directly at you...as if to say listen boy , like we purposely set out to piss off riders.

Or they just think all of their drivers are cabbies fresh off the boat , and/or we are all 18 and stupid ****s . 


Nowhere ever , after getting these macro micro-aggressions shoved down my gullet , never is a "hey our software sucked this week , and sorry it put your fares in the middle of the 680 freeway , with no number to call and no actual address save for the median." Never a hey we got This, not even a pretend "we care " just. Get back out there ...-,


Or , just ,whoever hits send on those emails is a jack hole


----------



## Wally1954 (Mar 9, 2016)

My take is this

If there are to many drivers living in one area, use the rating against the lower ranked driver ( even though he is a good driver)

and excuse if you will to thin it out...

Some drivers complain there is not enough calls so they quit.

Happens here.........


----------



## Neilio9119 (Mar 25, 2016)

I think that would be fine and fair if the rankings were based on actual data, not subjective musings of a person who may be having a bad day, who may be drunk, who may not like people who wear turtlenecks the day you wore your turtleneck.

I tend to prefer driving anywhere in the Bay Area other than SF for this very reason ... There appears to be lots , ahem, judgmental and dare I say , prissy little snowflakes there, who will report you (me) because of a dent in my door ...


----------



## Neilio9119 (Mar 25, 2016)

So it turns out that my letter of firing , was a mistake , so they say... Still if I hadn't Persued the reasoning I might've deleted the app and said to hell with it....


----------

